# new from trim-tex



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

<P>if you look in the return air ducks they look like crap... you see a 2x4 that has mud and rusty nails. This would make the duck look nice and easy to clean.</P>


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

The face of these bulkheads are all super L-beads and the top of the chair rail is the 1" L-bead


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

saskataper said:


> The face of these bulkheads are all super L-beads and the top of the chair rail is the 1" L-bead


 that looks sweet:yes:


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Duct


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bevelation said:


> Duct


REALLY? Your not bright enough to know what was being said?


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

moore said:


> REALLY? Your not bright enough to know what was being said?


You're.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

If you can charge an extra for it, it's a good idea.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bevelation said:


> You're.


I laughed all day today about this post!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

so my spell check is not working?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> so my spell check is not working?


Spell check ? :blink:...... Whad dat?


----------

